# Milking for water



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This is something I tripped over a year or so back and saved because it seems to me it would work anyplace, check it out. I hope the pics come thru but likely wont.
NK is gonna post it as I'm too dumb to do it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Great stuff. Might come in handy for us, since we have a spring-fed marsh, and no well on our property.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> This is something I tripped over a year or so back and saved because it seems to me it would work anyplace, check it out. I hope the pics come thru but likely wont.
> NK is gonna post it as I'm too dumb to do it.


 Is this the article you are referring to... http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/reprints/Water From the Hills_Prehn Method.pdf


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Is this the article you are referring to... http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/reprints/Water From the Hills_Prehn Method.pdf


can't hide a thing from this crew lol.... yes BB that's it, I found it and have wondered ever since how it would work on a nice spring that is like a marsh more or less with a stead trickle that only slows in the dead summer but don't dry out, I'm thinking if I did this it would tap into the spring and flow out in a bigger stream that maybe could run a small hydro unit or at the very least could feed a steady flow to a series of water tanks for raising fish, by the why it's a cold water spring which in East TX is hard to find...
raising fish would make it worth it... the stream it flows into runs year round but does get weak in the heat of summer, it's fed from a spring up higher in the hills a ways

If this works in dry country why not in wet country?


----------

